# Grizzly 14” Bandsaw G1019



## dws780 (Dec 2, 2016)

Anyone own this bandsaw?

I saw a good deal for a used one ($150)and was wondering if this is a good saw or not?
I think it’s from the 1980s it have 3/4 hp. I wish it’s 1hp. 

Is this build to last like the delta?

Is it easy to find replacement parts or to upgrade the motor?








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyB (Jun 12, 2018)

Is this one variable speed? I have a 12" Grizzly that is variable speed. Made 10-12 years ago. Great saw.


----------



## dws780 (Dec 2, 2016)

RustyB said:


> Is this one variable speed? I have a 12" Grizzly that is variable speed. Made 10-12 years ago. Great saw.




I am not sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

It's a good saw, i would buy it if I was looking for one


The new Grizzly's are now 25% more because of the tariff, but somehow the giverment might work it out with China so it will be temporary


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

I thought Grizzly BS's were made in Tiwian. I have a later model I think it's the GO555 model (I think). I like my saw pretty good, in fact, I have been using it a lot today. Yes, I would buy the saw you are looking at.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Seems like a good deal, 3/4 HP is probably adequate on a 14" saw, if not just exchange for another larger motor with same mounting specs. Depends on the kind of life the saw had with the previous owner, not much can go wrong that can't be fixed on one in reasonable condition.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Have one, Grizzly carries a lot of parts - just type in the part number in the search box on their home page and it will find it if they have it. Just bought one of the blade guide mounting castings for mine. Good saw.


----------



## dws780 (Dec 2, 2016)

The saw didn’t come with a dust hose or a fence.

Will the Kreg fence work?

Can I add a dust port? Or this was never designed to have one to being with.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

dws780 said:


> View attachment 364232
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A Kreg fence is what I have on mine.


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

I doubt if it was designed for dust collection, in 1984 DC's weren't the big buzz word


It looks like you got a good deal, Grizzly started importing in 1983. I fought the battle of the cheap imports and kept buying American made machines because of the old will you be able to find parts


So I ended up with much higher priced brand names that no longer supply parts


I have become a big fan of Grizzly tools


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

dws780 said:


> View attachment 364232
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The dust port is available from Grizzly:

http://www.grizzly.com/parts/DUST-CHUTE-V2-01-01/P1019133

Mine didn't come with a fence either, I'm adapting one from an old Craftsman table saw. Just a matter of some angle iron and a few spacers & bolts.


----------



## dws780 (Dec 2, 2016)

Any recommendation on a metal mobile base? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dws780 (Dec 2, 2016)

Any recommendation on a metal mobile base?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dws780 (Dec 2, 2016)

Alchymist said:


> The dust port is available from Grizzly:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




My original manual doesn’t have this part on the parts diagram. 

I might have to call Grizzly and ask.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

It's kind of hard to see on the paper doc, it's item 133 on my copy.


----------



## dws780 (Dec 2, 2016)

Yes I compare the pdf manual on grizzlys website vs my original manual and it’s not the same. Mines doesn’t have 133 on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dws780 (Dec 2, 2016)

Here is what’s on my manual

















Here is the location where the dust port should be but there is no mounting point for it









Here is the cover of my manual











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

nice score!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*It's an older model saw...*

Older saws had no dust port. Gravity was the favorite method of collecting dust, but it doesn't work all that well. :sad2:
You can modify or cut away your lower blade cover to accept a shop vac fitting which you could silicone in place. I have one very close to the table by the blade guide, so that's where I would locate yours.


----------



## Maylar (Sep 3, 2013)

That looks very much like my 1984 vintage AMT saw. Taiwanese clone of a Delta I think. Mine has an opening in the back of the bottom casting where a vacuum connection could be made, though a fitting was not supplied by the manufacturer. See the hole, lower left in this photo:


----------



## dws780 (Dec 2, 2016)

Maylar said:


> That looks very much like my 1984 vintage AMT saw. Taiwanese clone of a Delta I think. Mine has an opening in the back of the bottom casting where a vacuum connection could be made, though a fitting was not supplied by the manufacturer. See the hole, lower left in this photo:




Isn’t that hole is a little too low?
Does it works well?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maylar (Sep 3, 2013)

dws780 said:


> Isn’t that hole is a little too low?
> Does it works well?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is low, yes. It's intended for a small shop vac (1-1/4" ?) connection - there are 2 holes for mounting some sort of flange there and I've never found one to fit. I can say that there's always dust visible through the hole, so if I could connect to it I'm sure it'd be better than nothing.


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

my Grizzly has a similar dust port - but 4" - I used a rubber end cap (plumbing stuff) to adapt for size to the shop vac.








dust extraction is marginal - so I cobbled up some 1-1/4 drain tail pipes to fit right under the kerf.







you can see the oval pipe cut-out thru the throat. 









the bandsaw is on its own rolling 'cart of everything'


----------



## dws780 (Dec 2, 2016)

hawkeye10 said:


> A Kreg fence is what I have on mine.




I just purchased the kreg fence but did not get a chance to install it. I was told it require to drill some holes under the table to be mounted?


----------



## GreenLantrim (Jan 7, 2020)

*G1019 14" BANDSAW Fence Help!*

Reviving this thread. I picked one of these up for a great deal, however I am having problems getting a fence for it. It has under mount threads and the Kreg Fence is front mount, wondering if anyone knows if there are fences out there, that will mount underneath? I wanted to avoid tapping the metal. Thoughts?

Grizzly has discontinued the parts.


----------



## GreenLantrim (Jan 7, 2020)

I am struggling with a fence, I was thinking Angle Iron aswell, do you have any pictures? I know this is an older post. Thanks!


----------

